# "that guy" ran his lawnmower today in Collingwood



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

yep..he raked and shoveled away the last of the snow banks and then mowed...


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

That can’t be true. Lol.

Collingwood urban legend.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Alan Small said:


> yep..he raked and shoveled away the last of the snow banks and then mowed...


I'm that guy, but only in terms of leaf blowers ands snow clearing. I think of @Milkman every time I rev the hell out of that two-stroke on a Saturday morning


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Our neighbor does that. He'll shovel the snow off the grass onto the street, spread seed and fertilizer, then rake it. A few days later he'll start mowing. 
Then he weeds, rakes and mows his lawn everyday until it snows.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Electric lawnmowers should make lawn cutting quiet.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

every sat morn at 730 AM a neighbour cuts his grass for 1 hour ... then spends another hour spreading fertilizer behind his lawn tractor and finally 2 hours of watering his front lawn ( approx 100 x 125 ft ) 

when cut at 1" tall, it burns on hot days and is brown by the next weekend .... he can't understand what he's doing wrong .
yes, he pushes the snow off the lawn and across the road in the spring . " just to speed things up"


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

My neighbour is _that_ guy.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

oldjoat said:


> every sat morn at 730 AM a neighbour cuts his grass for 1 hour ... then spends another hour spreading fertilizer behind his lawn tractor and finally 2 hours of watering his front lawn ( approx 100 x 125 ft )
> 
> when cut at 1" tall, it burns on hot days and is brown by the next weekend .... he can't understand what he's doing wrong .
> yes, he pushes the snow off the lawn and across the road in the spring . " just to speed things up"


Idiot . I won’t cut the lawn under the 3rd/4th deck setting depending on the mower and ground. Then the last couple weeks off fall you don’t cut the grass this helps the grass for the next season. You also don’t cut in the mid day evening is best when it starts to cool.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

he also has a bagger unit for the tractor ... first sign of leaves on the lawn and he's out picking them up ... sometimes 2 -3 times a day on weekends


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

all the while a wife is inside talking nonstop jibber jabber....no wonder the lawn needs looking after...and the car tires need to be cleaned


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I have to cut my grass tomorrow. Two neighbours already have. Got to love the Island.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Alan Small said:


> all the while a wife is inside talking nonstop jibber jabber....no wonder the lawn needs looking after...and the car tires need to be cleaned


My neighbor also washes his tires every Saturday morning. Gutters are wiped with a cloth once a month. Both cars vacuumed twice per week. People joke about being OCD but it's reality for some people.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Those are the guys who are or will soon become institutionalized. 
Worked at GE and some guys were pushing almost 70. Didnt want to retire because of the daily routine of waking up and going to work to do the same tasks for 40 plus years. 
I would like to say these guys are nutty but routine is a hell of a drug. Theres no forum for old guys to compare grass height and length and greeness.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hank Hill


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Artificial grass is becoming all the rage out here.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Every time either of my neighbors do something I don’t like. I don’t cut the lawn for that whole season.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> Every time either of my neighbors do something I don’t like. I don’t cut the lawn for that whole season.



Better that than the guy who mows with the gas mower sans muffler.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Alan Small said:


> yep..he raked and shoveled away the last of the snow banks and then mowed...


Maybe an activity to maintain sanity...we all have different perceptions of chaos.


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

There's still 3 ft of snow in my back yard!!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

In 1985, I moved to Victoria at the end of February. People there were cutting their grass for the *second* time that year. Meanwhile, back in Edmonton, my wife was chipping away the ice from the _inside_ of the front door so she could get the mail. 

Canada - land of enchanting contrasts.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I used to mow the lawn for the first time around the May Long, if it was dried out. After that maybe once ever 6 to 8 weeks or so until it got too hot. Come Sept I'd stop mowing and let the deer and the Jacks keep it trimmed. 


Stephenlouis said:


> I have to cut my grass tomorrow. Two neighbours already have. Got to love the Island.


My brother at Sechelt leave that to the deer and bears.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

bears eat grass??


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Alan Small said:


> bears eat grass??


oh yea,., and you can milk anything with nipples


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Alan Small said:


> bears eat grass??


Dear eats the grass, bear eats the deer, so....


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

He meant beers and grass. Drink a few, smoke one. Yard looks mighty fine.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Seventy degrees here today.

These have been dead for a few years; if anyone mentions it I just say they are tumbleweeds supposed to look like that.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Alan Small said:


> bears eat grass??


Yup, especially just before they den up and when they get out of the den.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Yup, especially just before they den up and when they get out of the den.


huh...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Alan Small said:


> huh...


As you can see they eat grass....they're omnivores and will eat anything.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Bears are omnivores, so yeah, I could see them eating grass.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

butterknucket said:


> Bears are omnivores, so yeah, I could see them eating grass.


This guy in Banff was eating road side new tender spring grass, 15 feet from our car.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

They love mushrooms too:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

A little steak tartar, a little salad.....


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> A little steak tartar, a little salad.....


And top it off with some cider.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Those are the guys who are or will soon become institutionalized.
> Worked at GE and some guys were pushing almost 70. Didnt want to retire because of the daily routine of waking up and going to work to do the same tasks for 40 plus years.
> I would like to say these guys are nutty but routine is a hell of a drug. *Theres no forum for old guys to compare grass height and length and greeness.*


Oh really?









Lawn Care Forum


A forum community dedicated to lawn care, landscaping do it yourselfers, and enthusiasts. Come join the discussion to learn about industry equipment, tools, lawn care, lawn maintenance, classifieds, troubleshooting, and more!




thelawnforum.com


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Hell of a time cleaning that mower after. I worked for a lad one summer mowing lawns and some days were very wet. Those mowers would be a mess at the end of the day, especially the underdeck...amazing bond: fresh grass, centrifugal force and heat.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

having a chat with my neighbours about the yard work. I think they really like that I'm on top of it


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Those are the guys who are or will soon become institutionalized.
> Worked at GE and some guys were pushing almost 70. Didnt want to retire because of the daily routine of waking up and going to work to do the same tasks for 40 plus years.
> I would like to say these guys are nutty but routine is a hell of a drug. Theres no forum for old guys to compare grass height and length and greeness.


Yeah, there's a forum for old guys to compare. Here it's called Weed. Weed. Weed.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

silvertonebetty said:


> Idiot . I won’t cut the lawn under the 3rd/4th deck setting depending on the mower and ground. Then the last couple weeks off fall you don’t cut the grass this helps the grass for the next season. You also don’t cut in the mid day evening is best when it starts to cool.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I never cut more than a third of the grass blade off.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------

